# Wrexham area....



## Rach28 (Oct 5, 2010)

Anybody in the Wrexham area that is having treatment at the Hewitt Centre, Liverpool?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi rach and welcome to the wales boards

i hope someone comes along that is in your area


----------



## Rach28 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Kara, it doesnt look as though its used much from anyone in my area


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi just checked this thread sorry for very late reply think your right its very quite on here.  ive found more local people on the main hosp threads im having tx at shewsburry hosp. good luck for your next tx x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great you have found local people, tell them about ff

good luck


----------



## BelleBecker (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Rach, I joined this site yesterday, im in Wrexham too and have been referred to a fertility clinic not sure which one yet, im in Strathmore and my GP wouldnt give me a timeline for my appointment, how long did you have to wait to get to the Hewit Centre?? Seems to me like the the surgery dont see these type of issues as a priority      ... Belle xxx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi welcome to ff. sorry cant help with hewit centre.  as we got refered to wrexham maelor for initial tests then clomid and when that didnt work we got refered to shewsbury hospital.  good luck for new year pm any time if you want a chat/info xx


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi hun  welcome to ff    im from the wrexham area and at the hewit center liverpool. the hewit girls are on the merseyide area forum. There is a dedicated hewit thread for chatter why not come and find us and say hello


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Im in the Wrexham area too! I hang out on the Shrewsbury thread with poppylou as this is where we are having treatment too xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow ladies great to see this board in use

I believe the wait for ivf in south wales is around 18 months max once on the list, can't help with clinics in england I'm sorry but you could call them and ask


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi girls so are we going to arrange to meet up in Wrexham? need to suggestions for dates?

i will start

how about wed 23rd March or Sun 27th March?


----------



## AJ1983 (Feb 25, 2011)

I can do Sunday or any evening apart from Wed as I stay at my parents in Conwy to spend time with the family. If need to could re-arrange though. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

meet up are great and ladies once one has been decided would you like me to make you and meet up thread? if so just shout


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone want to meet up?


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes!! xxx


----------



## AJ1983 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like it's just the three of us then...lol. Any idea what's happened to the chatters part 3 thread? Its dissapeared from my bookmarks. xx


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

If you look at the top of the shropshire and mid wales page it there but its got a different name sweet xx

heres the link x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171214.1092;topicseen


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

so what date we going to meet and what time is best for you?


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Did you say the 23rd March Poppylou xx


----------



## AJ1983 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I don't feel silly. lol  Thank you! 23rd is ok with me too. x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

i did but its a Wed and thats not very good for AJ.

i should be ok for 21st or 22nd early evening if its better for u in week rather than a weekend?


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

ah posts crossed 

what date is best?


----------



## AJ1983 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry poppylou I'm even confusing myself! Don't worry about me staying in Conwy. I can just come home instead of staying over. I can do any day that week-just let me know and I'll sort it. xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

onemoreevs - are you ok for 23rd?

now we just need a time im free anytime so up to u both with work and kids etc? x be nice to actually meet up


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Im fine anytime in the da just gotta do school run at 3 xx


----------



## AJ1983 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in Betws-Y-Coed at the end of the day so probably wont be back in Wrexham until 5:30-6pm. Sorry, I work awkward hrs on a Wed and Thurs. xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

thats ok with me if onemoreevs can make it x


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

No probs for me....As long as I know then I can arrange a babysitter. Are you sure you wont be too knackered coming back all that way x


----------



## AJ1983 (Feb 25, 2011)

No don't worry it's fine. I used to travel to Mochdre and back every day so I'm used to it. Where shall we all meet? x


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

What about Ramada or somewhere like that....its pretty central and comfy? Other wise the pant?


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

Hiya ladies just thought id say hi if Im allowed I may pop down to the meet?.
it is always good to meet up with local ladies  
xxx


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah course! The more the merrier!!! xxx


----------



## AJ1983 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yay now there are four! lol. I know I live in Wrexham but I'm not from Wrexham so I'll let you guys decide where to meet up as you will know better places to suggest than me. 
xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

ramada sounds ok prob easier to find than the pant.  is it ok just to go for drink there?  ive only ever been in at lunch time.

Lisa yes of course its ok.

once we def decided time and place will put it on shropshire thread


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah its fine to go an have a drink there....
AJ where are you from originally then?? Have you aready said and ive missed it??

We are 4!! Woo! be so nice to meet xx


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you girls   will look forward to it


----------



## AJ1983 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great, did we arrange a time? 

I've lived here for 3 years and before that I've lived all over the place. Moved up to Wales from Suffolk around 7 years ago. I've only worked in Wrexham for 6 months though so still settling in to Wrexham really as I only came home to sleep. lol

Can't wait to meet you all.  
xx


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

No time yet I dont think.....Im easy with times as long as Ive got cover for Maxi xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

u arrange when u can get sitter and we will work around u? any time after 6 x


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

ok what about 6.30?? x


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Morning girls

Sorry to intrude but was wondering if youve got room for another one? I live in the Wrexham area too? 

Sam xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

yes sure do the more the better xxx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Great so the plan is

Wednesday 23rd March 2011 6.30pm at the ramada Wrexham!


----------



## AJ1983 (Feb 25, 2011)

Woo hoo we have a date, time and place....Sam look forward to meeting you too! Are we going to arrange a thread now so others can come if they want?
xxx


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

This is great! We can all have a proper chin wag in person now!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ladies would you like me to make you a seperate meet thread?


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Kara - Yes please x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Girls is everyone still ok to meet 2moro night??


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll be there......6.30 Ramada?


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

yes great please look out for me as im blind even with my glasses on lol


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Will do! I'll have a banner! lol xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

lol might need one im that blind!!!! looking forward to it be nice to chat in person x


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi girls

Hope you dont mind me coming tonight, was going to chicken out as dont know anyone but im not,  ive just got in from work so maybe slightly late, is the Ramada near to the hospital?

Sam xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

sam please come none of us know each other either its the first time we are meeting up xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

yes ramada near the hospital


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh thank you poppylou, will see you there shortly, thanks again just me being silly xx


----------

